# qt4-4.6.1_1+kde4-4.3.5+freebsd8.0



## xnl96 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have install qt4-4.6.1_1 and the program don't appears in  Applications/Development and i try to find he , i read same file and i find Qt Assistant , Qt Designer and qtdemo but i can't create a new project and 'compile' he(with Qt Designer i can create project but i can't compile) . I try qmake but this is the output 
	
	



```
QMAKESPEC has not been set, so configuration cannot be deduced.
Error processing project file: /usr/home/alex/scoala/a.cpp
```
  so how i can create a new project and compile he with qt4??


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 13, 2010)

Similar?

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11722


----------



## xnl96 (Mar 13, 2010)

yes samting like this and now i can compile . But qt4 don't have samting like CBuilder?(to create a project in a gui and build it) , and thank's a lot


----------

